
Some Tips for Developing Firefox Extensions in Emacs - gruseom
http://beatofthegeek.com/2014/02/some-tips-for-developing-firefox.html
======
gruseom
Anybody care to chip in on the best way to do FF add-ons?

I wrote a Chrome extension that I use daily. Unfortunately, Chrome has become
so bloated that I now have to wait a second or two (on OS X Mavericks) for the
simplest things to happen. I really hate this, so I'm going to try porting it
to FF, which appears to have no such problem.

It's a little surprising that the performance sweepstakes now favor FF (and
Safari, which is even better), but I'm not the only person I know who's
experiencing this.

